# Anyone with new JH news?



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yippee, who is it?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Other than Gunner getting a pass at 6 months old, who else???


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Gladys JH CGC and cutest dolly ever in the history of time


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Team Gladys!!! Congratulations to a great team


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! She is too cute, and very proud!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay congrats to you!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Gladys JH CGC and cutest dolly ever in the history of time


Yippee Gladys!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooo hoooo congratulations!!! Way to go!!! She looks great in orange, and yes, she is very cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

Wow! What a beautiful dog and nice ribbon!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Orange is definately her color.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Really looks good on her what a sweetheart!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you everybody.
Time to buckle down for lots of manners, obedience, and get ready for senior.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yay Gladys! I was around when you were in your momma's belly 

I sure do love those crazy Sunfire dogs


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to Gladys and Dawn! It seems like very recently that she was a crazy little puppy, and now she's a grown up, titled girl! (Gladys, not Dawn).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOO! Congrats! That is just an adorable picture!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is SUPER!!! SHe looks so nice in orange.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> It seems like very recently that she was a crazy little puppy


We were among the recipients of the "thin ice" warning at the second series scenario :uhoh: 

Some of it was me; I was so nervous I had an out of body experience and screwed up some delicate handling details. Including how to attach the leash loop so it lets go :doh:

Lots more work ahead esp trainability ...  for both.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Gladys and Dawn!!!! WOO HOO!!!! 

Hopefully next spring Gabby will add that title. It could be a LONG winter with Gabby though. LOL


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, Winter!!! Lots of time to work on Obedience


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Yay Gladys! I was around when you were in your momma's belly
> 
> I sure do love those crazy Sunfire dogs


I wish there was a "like" button!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

HUGE HUGE congrats to you! She looks very proud and she should be! Way to go ladies! WHOOOHOOO!!!!!


----------

